# Am I understanding rideshare insurance?????



## flapjack (May 1, 2019)

Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

How's your driving record?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I had geico, went way up when i started ride sharing, went to another company


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

flapjack said:


> Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


Sounds about right. Typical range of every single taxi rates of 4k per year.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Geico does not offer a true rideshare endorsement/coverage. This quote looks to be for commercial insurance.

I switched to Allstate. I believe State Farm, progressive, and usaa offer rideshare coverage.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

flapjack said:


> Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


Insurance premium depends on how much your coverage is. You may want to understand how it works first. Then purchase the coverage wisely.
If you owns a house or you have lots of money in your bank, you will need higher coverage.
If you don't own a house or you are not rich, you may be okay with lower coverage.
My coverage with allstate is just to protect my little properties and myself, it is not much covered but it will be good for me. 
Bodily injuries to other car 100,000 per person/ 300,000 per accident. Property damage is 100,000. Under insured driver or uninsured driver bodily injuries to me is same as to others. Ride share insurance is $5 a month and I pay around $1,000/ 6 months for two cars in CA.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

flapjack said:


> Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


If your state doesn't have rideshare insurance (such as new york) there is no way for you to be legal without paying $4,000+ per year.

What your paying $4,000 for is insurance good enough to pickup passengers without going through the app.

Shop around to other companies.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Insurance premium depends on how much your coverage is. You may want to understand how it works first. Then purchase the coverage wisely.
> If you owns a house or you have lots of money in your bank, you will need higher coverage.
> If you don't own a house or you are not rich, you may be okay with lower coverage.
> My coverage with allstate is just to protect my little properties and myself, it is not much covered but it will be good for me.
> Bodily injuries to other car 100,000 per person/ 300,000 per accident. Property damage is 100,000. Under insured driver or uninsured driver bodily injuries to me is same as to others. Ride share insurance is $5 a month and I pay around $1,000/ 6 months for two cars in CA.


What he's saying is the more you have to lose (assets) the more coverage (and thus higher rates) you need.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

mmn said:


> What he's saying is the more you have to lose (assets) the more coverage (and thus higher rates) you need.


Thus, have the coverage. A lot of coverage. One nutty ambulance chasing lawyer advertisement loves to tout that fact that many don't have the coverages here in Georgia. I call him the "One Call That's All" type.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

That's a pretty hefty insurance bill. How many vehicles is that covering? Is the car being financed and requiring full coverage? How much is your deductible? How many tickets/accidents are currently on your driving record?

FWIW, that premium is more than my combined bill for full coverage on a 15' 535i + 16' Altima + 17' Setra in WA, PIP/Liability on a 15' RX350 in FL, and PIP/Liability on an 06' X-Type in HI. (All with $500 deductible)


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

i have state farm........it's around $15/month.....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If your state doesn't have rideshare insurance (such as new york) there is no way for you to be legal without paying $4,000+ per year.
> 
> What your paying $4,000 for is insurance good enough to pickup passengers without going through the app.
> 
> Shop around to other companies.


His may be commercial insurance. ?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, Geico sells Commercial insurance, not Rideshare insurance. I have Progessive and they add on about $5 per month for Rideshare coverage.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> That's a pretty hefty insurance bill. How many vehicles is that covering? Is the car being financed and requiring full coverage? How much is your deductible? How many tickets/accidents are currently on your driving record?
> 
> FWIW, that premium is more than my combined bill for full coverage on a 15' 535i + 16' Altima + 17' Setra in WA, PIP/Liability on a 15' RX350 in FL, and PIP/Liability on an 06' X-Type in HI. (All with $500 deductible)


This is not high. Welcome to the actual commercial insurance which typically runs 300-400 per month. All the taxi lemo must have full commercial insurance. Rideshare insurance depends on companies coverage policy. Several variable makes it easy for the insurance companies to decline the claim. Too risky. But because guber and gryft were running s ponzi scheme and they don't want any bad publicity before ipo, It will be interesting to see how they handle accidents after ipo.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

JimD said:


> i have state farm........it's around $15/month.....


Me too. The lady I talked to over the phone at the agency told me I couldn't do rideshare as more than 50% of my total miles driven in a year. However, there is nothing in writing about that policy.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

BobMarley said:


> Me too. The lady I talked to over the phone at the agency told me I couldn't do rideshare as more than 50% of my total miles driven in a year. However, there is nothing in writing about that policy.


Lots of people are doing rideshare without proper coverage. In a long run, it will effect all the drivers because of the high premium price no matter how much you try to convince your insurance company that you don't work for them anymore. Insurance companies are not stupid. They make more profit/commission by denying the claims. They have ways to figure out before we know it. The cities were not linens to taxi industry but they are to rideshare. Guber has between 3 to 3.5 million drivers workforce. Multiply that number by minimum 300 per month. Big money. Think about it if the cities start implementing the same rule for full coverage, how many drivers will continue to drive? Guber and gryft might have done a lot bribing under the table. That also explains one of the reason of their loosing money every year.


----------



## flapjack (May 1, 2019)

Are any of you from CT? Interested in knowing what policies you purchased if you are from there...


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Geico does not offer a true rideshare endorsement/coverage. This quote looks to be for commercial insurance.
> 
> I switched to Allstate. I believe State Farm, progressive, and usaa offer rideshare coverage.


I think Geico offers the BEST rideshare coverage!

I had USAA but was really disappointed... It doesn't cover you if you're hit you have to five with Uber. With Geico, no matter who is at fault, not matter if it's personal use or work, Geico cover it first.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Authority said:


> I think Geico offers the BEST rideshare coverage!
> 
> I had USAA but was really disappointed... It doesn't cover you if you're hit you have to five with Uber. With Geico, no matter who is at fault, not matter if it's personal use or work, Geico cover it first.


With rideshare you are covered in times where ubers insurance does NOT cover you. If ubers insurance does cover you then your insurance doesnt pay. With commercial you are paying to be doubly insured. Uber takes part of your fare to pay for insurance youll never use if you have commercial insurance. I see no reason to get commercial insurance, which for most is a part time gig, unless it is the only option in your state. And if thats the case, i wouldnt drive in that state as your earnings are reduced substantially. At uber prices it is not profitable unless you have license to drive privately. And only use uber to grow your private car customer base.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Geico charges actual commercial rates to rideshare operators. Seek out a insurance company that offers rideshare coverage, it’s very affordable.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I pay about $2,200 / year in Florida with decent coverage including uninsured motorist and a $250 deductible.

It seems very high given I have a perfect driving record but I figure I drive about 35,000 miles a year now. If I didn't do rideshare I would probably only drive 5,000 miles a year. So I drive about 700% more than I normally would by doing rideshare. All things considered the rate should go up 700% but thankfully it doesn't.

The best advice I can give you in choosing coverage is that if you are going to get rideshare insurance be 100% honest and make sure it REALLY fully covers you. I investigated GEICO's rideshare coverage here in FL when they first got it and I recall they had a mileage limit which made it difficult to be a full time driver. I called the agent up and asked what would happen if I went over that limit and they did state "we might deny your claim". So if you get the wrong coverage it could be worthless should you ever need it (and you then paid all that money for nothing). Don't let that happen to you! Do your research.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GEICO is Uber’s bi...h


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Geico charges actual commercial rates to rideshare operators. Seek out a insurance company that offers rideshare coverage, it's very affordable.


In had USAA with "rideshare" coverage. When I was hit by a bus while Ubering USAA told me I had to go through Uber, which was a total pain in the ass... if you're in an accident while driving Uber won't arrange for a tow, a rental, or anything. So I switched.

Now for slightly more than I was paying USAA I have a Geico "Hybrid" policy so that no matter what I have only one call to Geico and they will handle it and get reimbursed by Uber if necessary. That peace of mind is totally worth the small difference.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> In had USAA with "rideshare" coverage. When I was hit by a bus while Ubering USAA told me I had to go through Uber, which was a total pain in the ass... if you're in an accident while driving Uber won't arrange for a tow, a rental, or anything. So I switched.
> 
> Now for slightly more than I was paying USAA I have a Geico "Hybrid" policy so that no matter what I have only one call to Geico and they will handle it and get reimbursed by Uber if necessary. That peace of mind is totally worth the small difference.


USAA charges a small fee for roadside assistance and car rental with your standard policy, you have to elect these coverages. Geico has built in these coverages when you switched companies, USAA is by far a better company when it comes to protection. 
Uber on the other hand will try to screw drivers 7ways to Sunday, that's why every driver needs to protect themselves, people have lost their homes because of Uber's disregard for drivers.
Also if you don't have full coverage on your personal policy Uber will not cover you for loss or damages to health, or car, UBER truly SUCKS.
Geico uses your credit score, they will screw you royally with rate increases if you get into financial problems, Geico is the equivalent of Uber in the insurance industry.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Authority said:


> I had USAA with "rideshare" coverage. When I was hit by a bus while Ubering USAA told me I had to go through Uber, which was a total pain in the ass... if you're in an accident while driving Uber won't arrange for a tow, a rental, or anything. So I switched.
> 
> Now for slightly more than I was paying USAA I have a Geico "Hybrid" policy so that no matter what I have only one call to Geico and they will handle it and get reimbursed by Uber if necessary. That peace of mind is totally worth the small difference.





peteyvavs said:


> USAA charges a small fee for roadside assistance and car rental with your standard policy, you have to elect these coverages. Geico has built in these coverages when you switched companies, USAA is by far a better company when it comes to protection.
> Uber on the other hand will try to screw drivers 7ways to Sunday, that's why every driver needs to protect themselves, people have lost their homes because of Uber's disregard for drivers.
> Also if you don't have full coverage on your personal policy Uber will not cover you for loss or damages to health, or car, UBER truly SUCKS.
> Geico uses your credit score, they will screw you royally with rate increases if you get into financial problems, Geico is the equivalent of Uber in the insurance industry.


That's a common misunderstanding. I had all those coverages, but with USAA "Roadside Assistance" doesn't cover towing after an accident if you're driving rideshare and they won't pay for the car rental. If you're driving for Uber then USAA will tell you to call Uber EVEN WITH THE "RIDESHARE" POLICY. So I was stranded on the side of the road with a wrecked car and no one to call.

With Geico, that won't happen. Doesn't matter if I'm driving for personal use or have a passenger in the car... Geico will take care of it.

I learned my lesson the hard way, I hope this is helpful to someone!



Uber's Guber said:


> Geico charges actual commercial rates to rideshare operators. Seek out a insurance company that offers rideshare coverage, it's very affordable.


"Rideshare" coverage is mostly junk... the ones I've seen (USAA, Allstate) only add coverage during "Period 1".

Period 1: Vehicle is being used, and the rideshare app is online.
Period 2: Vehicle is being used, the rideshare app is online, and a passenger has been accepted but has not yet been picked up.
Period 3: Vehicle is being used, and the passenger(s) is either being transported or has arrived at the destination and is exiting the vehicle.
For example, if you're in "Period 2" or "Period 3" and you're rear ended or you read end someone, your insurance company will tell you to call Uber even if you bought "rideshare" coverage. While Uber will provide coverage, they will not arrange for your car to be towed to a garage and they won't pay for a car rental. That's a horrible position to be in.

With Geico "Hybrid", in this scenario you'd call them, they'd arrange towing and car rental, and then they'd go after Uber and/or the other drivers insurance. State Farm offers a similar coverage but when I looked it was a lot more expensive.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Perhaps I am not fully understanding the concern over insurance. Here in NC, this is how the Uber policy goes for non Black/Taxi etc, regular UberX and XL, etc. https://www.uber.com/drive/insurance/ This, and what I have read indicates that if my app is online I have coverage. I don't have to be enroute to pax or driving a pax. When I am en route or when Pax is in the car I have higher coverage, however, coverage is still supplied while I am merely online. So what do I do? I turn the app on, turn down every requests, knowing that I have additional coverage if my Liberty Mutual $78 a month full coverage, $500 deductible policy should give me any grief. Going to dropoff my kids at school, app is on, pings denied. Going out for a night on the town, App on, pings declined. Heading home at the end of a delivery shift for GH, app is on, all Pings denied. Thanks for the additional insurance Uber, your pay sucks, but I'll take the free coverage for having the app on. This will only change if you make me an employee, until then. Exploit where you can, this is one of those situations, where drivers have the upper hand. The other being their arbitration clause.

If I am reading this wrong, please watch the video, check my market and tell me what I am missing. I do have full coverage, but I figure 2 insurance policies is better than one. Your thoughts and opinions are welcomed. Together, we can bring Uber/Lyft down. My goal is for them to lose more money and never turn a profit. Insurance costs are high and they have to pay.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

You're reading it wrong. Until you're in Period 2 (en route to a request) you have secondary liability ONLY. That's what so called optional "ride share insurance" adds... full coverage during that brief period while you're waiting for a trip.

*Available or waiting for a ride request*
Uber maintains the following auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident
Third-party *liability* if your personal auto insurance doesn't apply¹

And remember, this is _secondary_ coverage only, and the limits are really low.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> USAA charges a small fee for roadside assistance and car rental with your standard policy, you have to elect these coverages.


Just to emphasize, if you're driving for Uber at the time of an accident USAA coverage does NOT apply even if you have those optional coverages. No towing. No rental.

Unless you have a hybrid or commercial policy you're really screwed. From the Uber website:

"Question: If I'm in an accident, will Uber's insurance cover a rental car for me?

"Answer: No, it won't. As long as you maintain comprehensive and collision coverage on your personal auto insurance, the insurance that Uber maintains on behalf of driver-partners will kick in. If applicable, this insurance goes toward repairs and replacement for your car up to its actual cash value. There is a $1,000 deductible that you must pay before this coverage applies."


----------



## flapjack (May 1, 2019)

Authority said:


> "Rideshare" coverage is mostly junk... the ones I've seen (USAA, Allstate) only add coverage during "Period 1".
> 
> Period 1: Vehicle is being used, and the rideshare app is online.
> Period 2: Vehicle is being used, the rideshare app is online, and a passenger has been accepted but has not yet been picked up.
> ...


When I look around and ask for quotes, what should I be asking for? What type of coverage? Will they ask how many miles and how often I will be driving?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Email from your uncle uber %


How insurance works for Uber driver-partners

When you’re offline or have your Driver app turned off


Your chosen personal insurance company and coverages apply.


When you’re available or waiting for a ride request


Uber maintains the following commercial auto liability insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
$50,000 in bodily injury per person

$100,000 in bodily injury per accident

$25,000 in property damage per accident

During trips and when you’re on your way to pick up riders


Uber maintains the following commercial auto insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
$1,000,000 for third-party liability

Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury**

Contingent comprehensive and collision***

– up to the actual cash value of the car ($1,000 deductible)


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

flapjack said:


> When I look around and ask for quotes, what should I be asking for? What type of coverage? Will they ask how many miles and how often I will be driving?


As far as I am concerned a hybrid and/or commercial policy is the only way to go. As far as I know that's Geico and State Farm though there may be others.

No they won't know mileage you can provide them a guess there's no way you could be sure so guess low.


----------



## harvcel (Mar 30, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Geico does not offer a true rideshare endorsement/coverage. This quote looks to be for commercial insurance.
> 
> I switched to Allstate. I believe State Farm, progressive, and usaa offer rideshare coverage.


I also had Geico and decided to call them to see if they offered any type of rideshare ins. They don't for Georgia. So I went with Allstate. They offer the "Ride For Hire" endorsement that got me correctly covered. They are pretty reasonable.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

harvcel said:


> I also had Geico and decided to call them to see if they offered any type of rideshare ins. They don't for Georgia. So I went with Allstate. They offer the "Ride For Hire" endorsement that got me correctly covered. They are pretty reasonable.
> [/QQUOTE]
> 
> You do realize you have no injury coverage, towing, or rental? You're ok with that?
> ...


----------



## Joethemechanic (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber maintains the following commercial auto liability insurance on your behalf in case of a covered accident:
> $50,000 in bodily injury per person
> 
> $100,000 in bodily injury per accident
> ...


Sounds kind of low if I'm understanding it right. But I am used to insuring heavy commercial trucks. I wonder what the PUC requires of taxi operations


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Insurance premium depends on how much your coverage is. You may want to understand how it works first. Then purchase the coverage wisely.
> If you owns a house or you have lots of money in your bank, you will need higher coverage.
> If you don't own a house or you are not rich, you may be okay with lower coverage.
> My coverage with allstate is just to protect my little properties and myself, it is not much covered but it will be good for me.
> Bodily injuries to other car 100,000 per person/ 300,000 per accident. Property damage is 100,000. Under insured driver or uninsured driver bodily injuries to me is same as to others. Ride share insurance is $5 a month and I pay around $1,000/ 6 months for two cars in CA.


I m pretty much same as you except my premium is double.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

flapjack said:


> Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


There are a number of factors that determine ones auto insurance rates. There is the type of vehicle your driving, your age, your credit, in most states your credit is used to rate risk, and what coverages you select, if your car is financed then most likely you have to carry full coverage.
Where you live is a major factor in determining your insurance rate as well. Best advice is to shop around.


----------



## Momof8 (Jul 9, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Geico does not offer a true rideshare endorsement/coverage. This quote looks to be for commercial insurance.
> 
> I switched to Allstate. I believe State Farm, progressive, and usaa offer rideshare coverage.


I have State Farm but how is Allstate?
Thank you,


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Momof8 said:


> I have State Farm but how is Allstate?
> Thank you,


I use USAA, it's half the price compared to other Insurance companies, you have to be military, military spouse or child or current military.



peteyvavs said:


> GEICO is Uber's bi...h


Geico sucks.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Authority said:


> I think Geico offers the BEST rideshare coverage!
> 
> I had USAA but was really disappointed... It doesn't cover you if you're hit you have to five with Uber. With Geico, no matter who is at fault, not matter if it's personal use or work, Geico cover it first.


I had Geico when I was driving for Uber/Lyft, I never had any problems.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Dixon said:


> I m pretty much same as you except my premium is double.


I forgot to mention that I have home insurance as well with them. Good driver without any ticket in my driving life.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

flapjack said:


> Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


Mercury is about $125 per month. GEICO is probably thinking full on commercial, that's not what you need.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I know this thread is primarily about rideshare insurance costs, but I want to throw my experience with Uber & James River into the pot. I think I caught a break when I got rear-ended two years ago while attempting to pick up a pax because Uber connected me with a James River agent within ten minutes. She was feisty (in a good way), and helped me win the case, which went through subrogation and arbitration, which took six months. She didn't drop the ball once, nor did she send me on a wild goose chase. 

I think it's interesting that Progressive doesn't offer rideshare coverage here in CA. I paid a little over $1900 / yr. with Mercury last year.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

JimD said:


> i have state farm........it's around $15/month.....


-----------------------
He means added on to the cost of insurance for the personal coverage of his car(s)


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Uber and Lyft rates are too low and they've killed their bonuses too hard to take Geico's rideshare insurance crap. It's a waste of money and they'll push it on you if they can. Especially if you're doing a Fair rental/lease program they'll just hope you sucker up into it and watch your payments rise if you ding anything. 300 and 400 dollar a month payments isn't worth the chump change Uber and Lyft give you. Like said before, you might as well take up a taxi at those payments.

There are other smaller companies that provide rideshare coverage at prices close to personal insurance. Just have to ask around.


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

flapjack said:


> Am I understanding rideshare insurance correctly? I'm in Connecticut and looking to get a new(er) car to transition from Eats to start driving pax. GEICO quoted me a $4,389 annual premium! How is this even manageable? Looking for advice. Thanks in advance!


In NY Geico requires statement from Uber with their letterhead that you are under no contract with them. If you can do that your rates suddenly become low.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

There are many variables involved in car insurance including state of residence, make/model/value of car, type of policy, deductibles, liability and other coverages, your credit report, and driving record.

I have a Commercial Geico "rideshare" policy. With full coverage, high deductibles, and a 2012 Corolla, it runs about $160/month in Kansas.

Call Geico and ask them if you have a "taxi or livery" policy. If they say yes, ask if they offer a "rideshare" policy in your state. Make sure you are talking to a commercial rep and not a personal lines rep. The good news if you have a taxi or livery policy is that you can take cash or street hail rides if you abide by all taxi laws in your area.


----------



## Kerry33 (Mar 13, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Insurance premium depends on how much your coverage is. You may want to understand how it works first. Then purchase the coverage wisely.
> If you owns a house or you have lots of money in your bank, you will need higher coverage.
> If you don't own a house or you are not rich, you may be okay with lower coverage.
> My coverage with allstate is just to protect my little properties and myself, it is not much covered but it will be good for me.
> Bodily injuries to other car 100,000 per person/ 300,000 per accident. Property damage is 100,000. Under insured driver or uninsured driver bodily injuries to me is same as to others. Ride share insurance is $5 a month and I pay around $1,000/ 6 months for two cars in CA.


Same here USAA


----------

